# Right eye, or left eye? Photography.



## S_K (Oct 19, 2010)

If you have both functioning eyes, do this test for me. Grab a camera that uses a viewfinder you can look through (not LCD viewing with a point & shoot camera). Raise it to you eye. Don't think about it. Which eye does it go to naturally? Your right, or left eye?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Right eye....


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Right eye. Also you can do it by putting your finger in front of your face and close one eye at a time and see which one moves the finger the most.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

right eye. Why do you want to know? Is there any significance to right eye vs left eye.?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Neither. I'm that good.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Left.

.......


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

Left...I'm also left handed.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

I use my left.
My right eye is certainly weaker.


----------



## S_K (Oct 19, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> right eye. Why do you want to know? Is there any significance to right eye vs left eye.?


Perhaps. You've heard of right-brained, vs. left-brained, correct?


----------



## S_K (Oct 19, 2010)

HellsMess said:


> Left...I'm also left handed.


Hi HellsMess,

Ah, thanks! Perhaps there is a connection there too! Hmm... that's would be an interesting poll too. 

*Okay, so for the rest, if you want to leave a comment, mention eye preference, AND hand preference. I'm right-handed, left eye.*

Take care,
S_K


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I used my left eye and am right-handed. My left eye is dominant, but my right eye sees more sharply.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

My right eye is slightly more dominant than my left, they also have the same prescription. 

I'm Cross-Dom'd, Left arm for Art, and fine motor. Right arm for gross motor, and power. Although I can switch hands on anything, I do have slight preferences.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a proud maker of a 50-50 result in the poll 

Left eye, right hand wannabe ambidextrous.


----------

